# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger?!?

## QueenSher

_Hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje:
Mijn cyclus begint altijd op de 7e van elke maand, maar in april is het op 22e dat ik ongesteld werd... Voordat ik op 22 april ongesteld werd, was ik toen al 3 weken misselijk in de ochtend en had ik een opgezette buik ( alsof ik veel gegeten had) Na mijn ongesteldheid de 22e ben ik nog steeds misselijk, moe en moet om de 10 a 15 minuten naar de toilet ( nee ik heb geen onsteking aan me blaas, want het doet niet pijn tijden het plassen ) en heb ik een licht bruin streepje onder me navel naar beneden en heb sinds drie weken last van gevoelige tepels en af en toe las van me onderbuik. Kan ik zwanger zijn of niet en weet iemand misschien wat het betekent?

Heb a.s vrijdag een afspraak bij de dokter!!

Liefs, sher_

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Was je ongesteldheid van de 22e april hetzelfde als anders ?
Het zou immers ook iets van misschien een innestellingsbloeding kunnen zijn en dan kunnen je borsten gevoelig zijn en dat je vaker naar het toilet moet. Dit laatste heeft te maken met het groeien van de baarmoeder.
Heb je niet al een zwangerschapstest gedaan?

----------


## QueenSher

hai...

Mijn bloeding van 22 mei duurde maar drie dagen, eerste dag best veel en de rest minder... Heb al 3 keer een test gedaan maar was negatief. Ik ben ook de laaste 3 weken erg moe... en weet je misschien wat die lichte streep onder je navel betekent ( verticaal streep )?

liefs, sher

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Die streep zie je vaak bij een zwangere komen na de helft van de zwangerschap. Soms ook eerder.
Dus qua kwalen lijkt het op een zwangerschap alleen de test zegt dat het niet zo is. Weet niet of je testen van verschillende merken hebt gedaan. Dit kan soms wat uitmaken. Op zich zijn die testen 99% betrouwbaar maar je zal maar net tot de ene 1% horen. Maar als je de testen met 1 merk gedaan hebt raad ik zeker aan een ander merk uit te proberen.
Sterkte!

----------


## QueenSher

Hoi..

Ik heb de testen van hetzelfde merk gedaan, maar ik ga bij mijn huisarts vragen om een test, heb namelijk al een keer miskraam gehad en bij de dokter weet ik het dan zeker.

Groetjes, Sher

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ik snap het dat je richting huisarts bent gegaan. Hoe is het overigens afgelopen bij je huisarts?

----------


## QueenSher

Hallo,

IK ben afgelopen vrijdag naar de huisarts geweest en heb alles uitgelegd, gevoelige tepels,misselijk, moe enz... Ze had een test gedaan maar uit die test is gebleken dat ik blaasontsteking hebt en moet dus eerst een kuur doen en dan weer terugkomen om weer te testen... Is het mogelijk dat je het dan nog niet kan zien of je zwanger bent, als je een blaaontsteking hebt ?

Groetjes

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Doordat je bij een urineweg infectie vaak moet plassen kan het idd zo zijn dat daardoor de concentratie zwangerschapshormoon moeilijker aan te tonen is.
Hopelijk ben je al van urinweg infectie verlost.

----------


## QueenSher

Hoi....

Het goede nieuws is er!!
Ik ben zwanger (L)

Liefs,

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Gefeliciteerd !!!
Wens je een voorspoedige zwangerschap toe!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Queensher

Gefeliciteerd met je zwangerschap!! Eindelijk goed nieuws na die eerste miskraam.
Hoelang ben je al zwanger? En wanneer ben je uitgerekend?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## QueenSher

hallo

Ik ben nou 25 weken zwanger en ben uitgerekend op 2 februari 2010  :Big Grin: 
Spannend..

Liefs,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Queensher!

Goed nieuws! En het komt al dichtbij!! Nog maar een paar maandjes!
Vallen tot nu toe de klachten nog mee?

Liefs Sylvia

P.s Grappig zie dat je uit Zaandam komt, daar woon ik ook!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey QueenSher, 

Gefeliciteerd! Hoop dat je weinig klachten hebt en dat het goed verloopt verder!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## QueenSher

Hallo,

De klachten vallen erg mee, alleen hij schopt zo hard, ben namelijk niet zo groot en ben best klein en tenger, dus als hij schopt, dan is het ff au  :Smile: 
Maar ik vind het wel leuk  :Wink:  

Ja woon ook in zaandam  :Wink: 

Fijne avond iedereen (K)

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Goed om te horen dat de klachten meevallen!
Haha en sja het schoppen.. Niks aan te doen, even doorbijten dus. Maar gaat je vast wel lukken!
Lekker genieten van je zwangerschap, en weet je al wat het wordt? 

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey  :Smile: 

Fijn dat het wel meevalt met de klachten.  :Smile: 
Minder dat het schoppen pijn doet, maar dan weet je in elk geval dat je kindje druk bezig is  :Wink:  Nog 3 maandjes geduld hebben voordat je dat schoppende mannetje of vrouwtje in jou kan vasthouden... 
Heel veel succes met de rest van je zwangerschap, ik hoop dat het mee blijft vallen verder en dat er geen complicaties optreden!  :Big Grin: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

